

Surge of brain activity may explain near-death experiences - dctoedt
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/surge-of-brain-activity-may-explain-near-death-experience-study-says/2013/08/12/47026016-0105-11e3-9a3e-916de805f65d_story.html

======
julianpye
My first thought was also reflected in the comments section... You could
easily rewrite the headline as 'Near-death experiences indicated by surge of
brain activity'.

